# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Song A Week Social Group Week #7 Poll

## Barbara Shultz

*This is a poll for "The Song A Week Social Group"*. I'm going to post 10 tunes, please vote for just one tune, the one you'd MOST like to have be the Tune of the Week!

If you haven't already joined "The Song A Week Social Group", this would be a great time to do it!

Every week we'll have an official Tune of the Week ~ I encourage everyone to participate with your submission. This will be a great way to learn new songs, show off skills, and see others at work. Our plan is to incorporate different genres & skill levels.

We are also accepting submissions of tunes other than the Song of the Week. If you've got a favorite tune, please submit it, with the name of the tune as the subject of a new discussion. Or, if you've got a request for a tune, please submit it in a new discussion, with the request in the subject line.

Search through the different tunes already posted, and please submit your videos & mp3's on any tunes posted, whether it's a song of the week, or one of the other tunes!

In addition to posting videos, we love chatting, too, so talk about whatever's on your mind!

Please look for the discussion "Our rapidly growing group ~ Introductions!", and join us!

Barbara Shultz

----------


## Mike Romkey

Hey, if we home in on Big Sciota, there are a couple of variations, some kinda weird with triplets. (Not that I don't love triplets, as a fake Irishman.) There's a version that Sam Bush and Russ Barenburg, my all-time-favorite guitar player, do. It's on "Skip, Hop and Wobble," with Edgar Meyer, if you have that CD, I think. The "Forrester" TEF transcript comes close to that, over to the Cafe, or Comando, or wherever those files are hidden these days. That version, or something similar, is the one to look at, in my humble opinion. Some of the ABCs are tad bit baroque.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Mike, you think you'd be able to locate the location of the hidden TEF file that you think is the one we should use?

It's funny, it's not a tune that I have heard (I really have very little PUBLIC experience of going to hear old time and celtic tunes).... but the banjo player in the band that I play in, Scott, just taught us HIS version of Big Sciota, and it doesn't sound like any of the versions that I've found the notation of online!

Barb

----------


## woodwizard

Hey Barb ... go to mandozine.com ... Click on  mandozine... then at the right click on tabledit files... then in the tune box type in Big Sciota and click on Find Tabedit files. Three versions will come up ...  click on the Forrester Big Sciota version. It's a good one IMHO

----------


## Barbara Shultz

So, I've downloaded that Forester Version.  I've done some searching on You Tube.  And, the banjo player in the band that I play in, had just taught us HIS version.

His version goes VERY much like this banjo players version:



And here's a pretty good one, featuring mando and fiddle... when tunes are so fast, it's hard for me to sync them with the written notes (played painfully slow by me!), but doesn't this seem close to the Foreseter Tab on Mandozine?

----------


## Mike Romkey

The second video, with the fiddle leading off, is close to the Forrester transcription version. (Thanks Mike Parks for the TEF directions above.) 

Below is a screen shot of the Forrester version. It's in G, though this doesn't show a sharp over the F on the staff. This is experimental: to link to a file, I had to post it to another website (www.barleyhouseband.com).



Here's a pretty slowed down version with some off-chart mandolin riffing that is essentially the same tune. (And the general arrangement off "Skip, Hop and Wobble.")

----------


## Rob Fowler

Hi all,
My first posting to the group. I'm stoked on Big Sciota being this weeks song. I still haven't contributed any videos but will in the near future. Maybe Big Sciota will be my first since I've been playing it for awhile. I did vote, however, for Bill Chetham since I don't know that tune. Anyways, here's a version of Thile and Noam Pilkelny doing a great version of Big Sciota. Thile's playing his (then) recently aquired Loar.



Look forward to contributing soon and kudos to all you great pickers on this group! You guys and gals are great!!! :Grin: 

Rob Fowler

----------


## Rob Fowler

All,
Not sure why my video won't embed. Any help is appreciated!

Rob

----------


## Rob Fowler

Ok...I think I got it.



Rob

----------


## DavidHowell

Is there a way to fix the TablEdit file of the forrester version so that it isn't so smushed together? I can barely read it.

----------


## Tom Tax

If the TEF is all messed up try this.  Click File and then Print Preview and then Print Setup.  Under Vertical Spacing, make the top two entries 16 mm, the bottom one can be 0.  Click Apply.  You can make the print job a lot shorter if you go to the Multitrack tab and eliminate some of the checks.  I usually only check the tab for the instrument I'm interested in.  Then click OK.  You can either print or click close.  The main screen should be much improved.  If you use the free version you will probably have writing over some of the tab when you print.  The pay version eliminates that problem.  Hope this helps.  I never have figured out why some tabs are messed up and others are not.  Must be how they were originally written and saved.

Tom

----------


## DavidHowell

awesome, thanks!

you saved me a big headache

----------


## Barbara Shultz

> If the TEF is all messed up try this.  Click File and then Print Preview and then Print Setup.  Under Vertical Spacing, make the top two entries 16 mm, the bottom one can be 0.  Click Apply.  You can make the print job a lot shorter if you go to the Multitrack tab and eliminate some of the checks.  I usually only check the tab for the instrument I'm interested in.  Then click OK.  You can either print or click close.  The main screen should be much improved.  If you use the free version you will probably have writing over some of the tab when you print.  The pay version eliminates that problem.  Hope this helps.  I never have figured out why some tabs are messed up and others are not.  Must be how they were originally written and saved.
> 
> Tom


David, if you aren't wanting to print it, but just look at it on the screen, I think you can adjust the spacing by going to 'score' and 'options' and you can adjust the spacing there, as well!

----------


## Joe Nobiling

For a minute there I thought I was seein' Tut Taylor playin' in that second vid Barb put up but it's Jody Stecher and Chad Manning. Cool.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

I've decided to go ahead and use this same poll for week #8.  If you are a member of The Song A Week Social group, and you have not voted yet, please do so (but don't vote for Big Sciota, as it's the official week #7 tune in progress now!).

----------

